# waterless car washes



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

I'm after some infor if anyone can help. I'm wanting a waterless car wash product but with so many available dont know which is going to be the one I want. What i'm looking for is one that can be used on a dirty car (not just dust) the car can be damp or dry, gives a nice shine on a silver car. Car does between 700-1000 miles per week.

Where I live now traditional water wash is out the question unable to use a hosepipe etc. I've tried go waterless and spraynshine but one cant be used on a dirty car and the other car must be dry. I used to have a waterless product that was superb however cant get it as no long part of the franchise. 

I know people dont like waterless wash but I do and it fits my needs but need a new product after finishing what I had left.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Optimum No Rinse will be just the job
http://www.optimumcarcare.com/onrwns.php


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ONR FTW


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

ONR all the way.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

ONR or Chemical Guys Hose Free Wash


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I place my vote for ONR. Your situation was precisely what this product was designed for, and I can attest to its effectiveness. I actually find myself doing more ONR washes than anything else, which is pretty impressive, as I have no restrictions on doing 2BM washes...

Steampunk


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i used ONR when there was a hosepipe ban and got on with it very well.


----------



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies looks like ONR it could be. Will do more research on it video's etc. Once you've cleaned the car does it leave a good finish or do you use anything else? Seen some people say they've used a QD aswell. I've never used one before so know nothing about them.

Cheers


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ONR leaves a great finish as like you say, its a QD as well in different dilution ratios. I always top up with a QD or spray sealant but that's just a personal thing.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ONR leaves a really good finish, I usually give it a wipe over with some Z6 or Z8...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The finish on ONR is amazing - as others will testify you can keep some in a spray bottle and use as a QD.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Whilst I agree with the ONR suggestions, I'd most definitely not recommend
that you use it with a "waterless wash" or bucketless wash style when salt
is present. With our presently very mild conditions this may not be an issue,
but everything changes when salt is present within the dirt.

My belief is that the swirls on my paintwork, by no means major, were caused
when I first experimented with a bucketless wash method on heavy winter dirt.
That was a salutory lesson that I'd certainly not repeat. A combination of ONR 
and CG's HFE is ideally suited to a winter washing regime.

See Post #144 in this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not tried ONR though everyone raves about it, what I have is the Chemical Guys eco spray wash, used it all summer on my mini without any trouble, quite like it.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Deano said:


> ONR leaves a great finish as like you say, its a QD as well in different dilution ratios. I always top up with a QD or spray sealant but that's just a personal thing.


When you say you top up with a QD or spray sealant. You mean after you have washed? or do you add it to the bucket/spay bottle.

Just wondering as i will be using ONR in a spay bottle this year at car shows and just wondering how best to mix ETC.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bentleya said:


> When you say you top up with a QD or spray sealant. You mean after you have washed? or do you add it to the bucket/spay bottle.


Use it as a spray after WW to help dry off & shine.


----------



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

cheers I've ordered some ONR which will arrive tomorrow so hopeful first run out on Wednesday :thumb:


----------



## c.j (Mar 4, 2012)

was wondering the same thing as i live in a block of flats so too far away from the car for normal hose washing


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Technically ONR is not "Waterless" ! Actually many "waterless" products have.....water in them ! but the term "waterless" seems to be the buzz word within eco friendly washes products.

I have yet to try ONR and maybe one day i will, but until that day ill stick with my Chemical Guys Ecosmart RU which has worked well over the last year or so.....


----------

